# Fishing Permits (NOT licences)



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

A friend & I went on an exploratory trip around the Gois area to look for good fishing locations today and all the best spots had signs all over the place that said: 

"CONCESSAO DE PESCA DESPORTIVA No86/2003 REGULAMENTO ESPECIAL"

I assume that means one needs to buy a day ticket fishing permit but in typical Portuguese fashion, it fails to mention who or where one get it from or how much it costs. 

Does anyone have any ideas please?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

The local Camara sell the day tickets, I try Water department for Camara's I'm not familiar with


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Obrigado.


----------



## Sanderson (May 16, 2018)

Can anyone tell me how to get English tv without a satellite dish as we are not allowed one in our apartment. We did have Filmon months ago, but you have to pay for it now and as we don't spend a lot of time in Portugal we wondered if there was a way of getting it and just paying for tv when we are there?


----------

